
Ecuador probes 'fake news' campaign criticizing coronavirus response - totalZero
https://www.reuters.com/article/health-coronavirus-ecuador/ecuador-probes-fake-news-campaign-criticizing-coronavirus-response-idUSL1N2BR2RG
======
sudoaza
> ex-President Rafael Correa, Moreno’s left-wing predecessor who since leaving
> office in 2017 has been charged with corruption and misuse of power in
> Ecuador, which he denies.

Funny sentence, since Moreno used to be Correa's vice president and ran as
candidate in the same party, and was until he had a sudden change of heart as
left-wing as the other.

Also Moreno and his family are under investigation for illicit enrichment and
some accounts found in Panama, keyword: INA Papers. According to Wikileaks
that was used by the US to blackmail Moreno and thus his change of heart on
economic policy and on Assange's asylum status.

